# 1980 Mini



## Vbushnell (Feb 5, 2019)

Picked up this Mini on Monday.   
Nice paint and Decals.  I have always like the yellow decal on red painted Bike.   
Plan do complete deep clean and tune. 
New tires and put set training wheels on it.   
Going be a good start for my 4 year old.


----------

